# Comment supprimer un compte .mac ?



## raphael (20 Janvier 2006)

bonjour !

ma question est la suivante.

Au démarrage de mon ordi (emac avec Tiger), j'ai deux icones qui apparaissent : celle de mon compte administrateur, et une icone représentant un profil de personnage noir sur un globe bleu.

Je ne sais plus ce que j'ai bidouillé, mais j'en déduis, à l'apparence de cet icone, qu'il s'agit d'un compte .mac.

Je souhaiterais supprimer cet icone au démarrage de mon ordi. Mais comment dois je procéder ? J'ai bien donné un nom à ce compte, mais je ne me souviens plus du mot de passe que j'avais pu donner.

Merci par avance pour votre aide !

Raph


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

as tu essayé simplement de te logger avec ton compte admin, puis préférences>comptes et là le supprimer ? 

à +


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

non ce n'est pas un compte .mac... tu as du simplement activer l'utilisateur Root (super adminisatrteur qui a tous les droits)

En sélectionnant sur la fenêtre de login, cet utilisateur "autre..." et en saisissant root comme nom et le mot de passe que tu lui a atrribué, tu ouvres une session "root" à partir de laquelle tu peux faire n'importe quelle manip qui n'est pas autorisée à un utilisateur lambda (même admin)


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

oui mais : 



			
				Raphaël a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien donné un nom à ce compte, mais je ne me souviens plus du mot de passe que j'avais pu donner.Raph


 
:mouais:

et surtout comment le retirer de sa fenêtre ? (je peux pas vérifier ici, suis pas sur mac, sorry remy)


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

ah OK, j'avais lu trop vite... c'est donc juste un compte supplémentaire.

Il suffit d'aller dans Preferences systeme, Comptes et le supprimer.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ah OK, j'avais lu trop vite... c'est donc juste un compte supplémentaire.
> 
> Il suffit d'aller dans Preferences systeme, Comptes et le supprimer.


 

ok, on est d'accord dans ce cas !  remy  !


----------



## raphael (20 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour vos lumières, mais justement, ce compte ne figure pas dans préférences systeme > comptes.

Il est invisible !


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2006)

Et dans la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, il apparait sous quel nom?


----------



## raphael (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci Remy pour ton aide.

Il apparait donc sous un nom bidon que j'avais donné. Un truc du type "clamav".
Je ne sais pas si je n'avais pas essayé le logiciel Clamxav à ce moment et si c'est lié, mais je n'ai absolument plus aucun souvenir du mot de passe que j'avais pu renseigner. C'est bien là le pb !


----------

